# blue merle?



## LuvMyMaddie (Feb 27, 2013)

Hey! I can't seem to find much info on blue merle shepherds. Just how rare is it to have one? Is that good or bad, because I have read that blue merle has been genetically been avoided through selective breeding. Curious on anything you have to day about my mystery blue merle baby. I tried to attach photo here but can't figure it out. Pics of her and siblings on in my album, feel free to browse.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

The puppies are adorable!!! But they are not purebred. The merle is gorgeous.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

You probably can't find much info because there is no such thing as a blue merle German Shepherd. There are blue merle Australian Shepherds and there are blue German shepherds, but no blue merle German Shepherds. Blue German Shepherds are less common than traditional colors because it is a fault, although they are beautiful, no reputable breeder would breed one.


----------



## LuvMyMaddie (Feb 27, 2013)

Yah the father is a mystery man. Lol. Poor girl. Ok so good to know. Opinion please! Should she be fixed before I sell her? Merle, I mean. To prevent future health problems?


----------



## LuvMyMaddie (Feb 27, 2013)

Also, what's the difference in blue, and Merle? What luv_my_mikko was saying?


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Merle is a pattern, not a color in itself. Blue merle is a blue colored merle pattern. Blue is a color. For instance a blue GSD with a traditional saddle back (where the back area is black), will be blue (look greyish or dusty) where it should be black.

Are you selling your dog? Why? And yes, before she goes anywhere she should be spayed to prevent future pregnancies.

Oh you are talking about fixing the puppy? Well, if you sell her at 8 weeks, then no. But, I would make a contract with the person saying she has to be fixed-I would do this for all of the puppies.


----------



## LuvMyMaddie (Feb 27, 2013)

Wow, thanks for the info. We bought maddie not knowing she was having pups. We only wanted one dog, we can't keep em all. If u rescued a pregnant would u keep em all? Also, they are a mystery mix, fixing them all to sell for 100 each is unaffordable. I wanted to fix maddie for $320, o can't go doing that for all the pups. Please don't judge, I'm trying to be responsible.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

LuvMyMaddie said:


> Wow, thanks for the info. We bought maddie not knowing she was having pups. We only wanted one dog, we can't keep em all. If u rescued a pregnant would u keep em all? Also, they are a mystery mix, fixing them all to sell for 100 each is unaffordable. I wanted to fix maddie for $320, o can't go doing that for all the pups. Please don't judge, I'm trying to be responsible.


?? I never suggested keeping them. Nor did I suggest getting them fixed. I said to make sure you get a contract with whoever buys them for them to get them fixed.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Could you contact Moose Jaw Humane Society | Home to see if they know of any spay/neuter programs? Responsible adopters could split the price with you in lieu of a fee (since you're not doing it to make money anyway).


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

That is a bitch with a nice pedigree. Where did you get her? Who sold you a very pregnant bitch unawares?


----------



## LuvMyMaddie (Feb 27, 2013)

My misunderstanding mikko, its all good. The whole story around maddie is ... Suspicious. The breeder said in all her years, this was the only sale that made her feel sick. She sold him to a guy that didn't really take good care of her. She's past due on shots, and trained her a little too harshly. He told me that had she not gone to a new home soon, he would have. BRed her, chose a puppy and then sold her after. He refuses to believe she was pregnant when I called him after our vet visit. His neighbours dog also just had pups, wondering if its the same sire. Anyways, she's in a better place. I have been learning about pedigrees and the more I learn the more impresses I am. Most of her ancestors are on the pedigree database and the ones that are missing, I might complete on my own with what little info I do have. They are mostly rated VA, and a couple V'a. There are also a lot of schH3's. Anyways, this guy didn't seem to give a crap about her.  She was on kijiji for a couple months. So now I'm anxiously waiting for the pups to grow a bit to see if there's any clues as to who the sire is but their coloring. I will probably never know.


----------



## LuvMyMaddie (Feb 27, 2013)

That's a good idea jeankbbbmman. I might do that, suggest the coat of fixing be split. As far as I know, the humane society does not help with cost of spaying unless you surrender your dog to them.  this one especially I will have a hard time letting go of, and NOT to the humane society. They have gotten better over the years, but used to be notorious for just sending them out into the world to some random family, and has high risk of returning. Heart breaking. Anyways, I didn't answer selzer. The breeder is here in Saskatchewan. Lillian kohlman. She has no website or anything, I researched her. And she sold him to the guy that 'didn't bond' with her. He said she was born and raises in a barn?? The whole story is not making sense. I think he's kinda a nutbar. Anyways, she is tattooed, and Lillian knew who she was when I called her, cuz I had wondered if he just got a copy of someone else's pedigree and said it was hers.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

She's a pretty girl. It will be interesting to see that puppy grow, please post pictures.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

It sounds like she is in a much better place now-and her pups too!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Another thought on the spay/neuter/price thing - have the new owners present a receipt from their vets office for a pre-paid spay/neuter. Call and check that the receipt is legit and then (after they meet all the requirements of a good home) give them the pups for free.

Or ask for a set fee - like $150 and tell them they get 75% of that back when they show you proof that the dog was fixed.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Just checked out the pedigree. Carmspack is a member of this board.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> Just checked out the pedigree. Carmspack is a member of this board.


I noticed this, too. Carmen would be a wonderful resource on researching this dog's pedigree.
Sheilah


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

LuvMyMaddie said:


> So now I'm anxiously waiting for the pups to grow a bit to see if there's any clues as to who the sire is but their coloring.


Here's a list of breeds that have the merle coloring:



> Merle is a distinguishing marking of several breeds, particularly the Australian Shepherd, and appears in others, including the Koolie, German ******* in Australia, the Shetland Sheepdog, various Collies, the Welsh Corgi (Cardigan), the Pyrenean Shepherd, the Bergamasco Sheepdog, the Old English Sheepdog, and Catahoula Leopard Dog. In Dachshunds the merle marking is known as "dapple".[6] It is also present in the Pomeranian and Chihuahua, but is a disqualification according to the FCI standards. In the Cocker Spaniel breeds it is not a recognized color. The merle gene also plays a part in producing harlequin Great Danes.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm glad you got her, she deserves a better home where she will be loved and appreciated. Did you contact the breeder after you got her?


----------



## Rangers-mom (Jan 28, 2013)

I have a blue merle Aussie. The are very popular and it seems like half the Aussie puppies I see are merles. Makes me concerned that they are being overbred. We adopted our Buzz from a bad situation when he was 5 years old and he is still very handsome at 11. At least thay is what everyone tells me, I actually prefer the black bi aussies. I bet the dad is an Aussie.


----------



## stealthq (May 1, 2011)

Another reason to get the puppies fixed (and something to maybe mention to buyers) - if they're bred to another merle dog of any color, you've got a fair chance (25%) of having double merle puppies. Those frequently have auditory and/or visual defects including total blindness and/or deafness.


----------



## LuvMyMaddie (Feb 27, 2013)

Goodness! Thank you all so much for all the great ideas! This is really helpful. I'm obsessed with taking pictures of my babies, so I will add them to my album, so everyone can watch them grow. Thanks lauri and the gang for the list! I love that I can connect with enthusiasts and maddie's relatives owners. This is a terrific website. And yah, I called the breeder after all this and she was so happy that maddie (medussa) was rehomed and renamed. She was disgusted that maddie was pregnant, but what can you do, right. I was quite shocked to see a grey spotted pup pop out. I'm curious as to what kind of response I will get when I try to sell her, too bad its associated with health troubles.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Cute puppies! I think you misunderstand that the merle puppies coloring is associated with health issues,,nooooo...If a merle colored dog is bred to another merle colored dog 'that' is when you can run into problems, with "their" offspring.

Since you will make sure they are spayed / neutered, there will be no problem with her, herself.

Did you know that puppies in a litter can have different fathers??? She may have gotten mixed up with an aussie..I have aussies, and that pupper looks like a blue merle aussie

It should definitely be interesting to see how she turns out! 

I guess one thing that bothers me tho, is if the breeder has such a 'sick' feeling selling maddie to this man, WHY DID SHE?? 

I am glad Maddie has a new home that will love her and take good care of her..

Yes, Maddie's mom is from Carmspack here on the board..


----------

